# Advertising requirements for liquidations



## billythefish (25 Jan 2010)

Hello all

I'm wondering what the requirements are in terms of advertising for a liquidation.

My understanding is that an advert needs to go into one national daily newspaper for a members voluntary, and two for a creditors.

Is it that simple or is there more to it? I can't find any info online and the CRO have been very unhelpful.

Thanks

Billy


----------



## RonanC (25 Jan 2010)

I cannot see what is wrong with the information supplied here

[broken link removed]

http://www.cro.ie/en/business-termination-creditors.aspx


----------



## jack2009 (25 Jan 2010)

You only need to advertise in two national news papers for a creditors voluntary liquidation to commence the liquidation process.  

Here we go, another kick for touch liquidator looking to make a few euros!!!


----------



## billythefish (25 Jan 2010)

jack2009 said:


> You only need to advertise in two national news papers for a creditors voluntary liquidation to commence the liquidation process.
> 
> Here we go, another kick for touch liquidator looking to make a few euros!!!



Hi Jack. Thanks for the reply. 

If you're referring to me as the "kick for touch liquidator", you would be mistaken.


----------



## billythefish (25 Jan 2010)

RonanC said:


> I cannot see what is wrong with the information supplied here
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> http://www.cro.ie/en/business-termination-creditors.aspx



Thanks Ronan. I hadn't seen that.


----------



## MandaC (25 Jan 2010)

For a Members Voluntary Liquidation, the ad goes into the Iris Oifigiuil at the start and the advertisements are placed in the Daily Newspapers at the end of the Liquidation, before the Liquidator lodges the final returns.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jan 2010)

billythefish said:


> Hi Jack. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> If you're referring to me as the "kick for touch liquidator", you would be mistaken.


 
Apologies, perhaps you might explain more about the reason of your question so that you can get more info if required on the various advertising requirements and best practices or are you only concerned with the commencement of a liquidation?


----------



## billythefish (27 Jan 2010)

jack2009 said:


> Apologies, perhaps you might explain more about the reason of your question so that you can get more info if required on the various advertising requirements and best practices or are you only concerned with the commencement of a liquidation?



Thanks for the apology Jack. Duly accepted.


----------



## Liquidator (12 Mar 2010)

For any Liquidation the ads must go in 2 National Daily Newspapers, at least 10 days before a creditors meeting is held.  

Your liquidator should have deals with papers to keep the costs down and insure the ads are not that visible i.e. not advertising you plight (for reputable and established firms this will be included in the cost of the liquidation)


----------



## jack2009 (12 Mar 2010)

Liquidator said:


> For any Liquidation the ads must go in 2 National Daily Newspapers, at least 10 days before a creditors meeting is held.
> 
> Your liquidator should have deals with papers to keep the costs down and insure the ads are not that visible i.e. not advertising you plight (for reputable and established firms this will be included in the cost of the liquidation)


 
The liquidator has nothing to do with pre liquidation advertisements!  Are you suggesting that companies attempt to hide such advertisements?


----------



## MandaC (12 Mar 2010)

Liquidator said:


> For any Liquidation the ads must go in 2 National Daily Newspapers, at least 10 days before a creditors meeting is held.
> 
> Your liquidator should have deals with papers to keep the costs down and insure the ads are not that visible i.e. not advertising you plight (for reputable and established firms this will be included in the c/ost of the liquidation)



I did not think you needed to advertise in newspapers at the commencement of a members voluntary liquidation. 
The ads at the end are not in relation to creditors as far as I know.

I am also interested in how you get around the ads. so they are not visible.


----------

